
Ask HN : What are some great books an aspiring entrepreneur should read? - kaahne
Over the summer, I've read several great books including "The Lean Startup", "Thinking, fast and slow", as well as design and marketing books.<p>During the next year, i'll try to follow up with a "challenge" : A book per week. Above all, I want to learn stuff concerning startups, computer science, design and marketing, but I'm willing to read just about anything as long as i'll learn something.<p>I've found several great lists, and started to cross-compile them for the best references. However, I felt like asking might yield interesting results.<p>So, what are, in your mind, the best books any aspiring entrepreneur should read ?
======
dglassan
Founders at Work by Jessica Livingston

It's a collection of interviews with founders who started successful
companies.

~~~
mindcrime
There are several other good books in the "X at work" series as well. _CIOs at
Work_ , _Venture Capitalists at Work_ , _Coders at Work_ , etc.

------
mindcrime
_The Four Steps to the Epiphany_ \- Steve Blank

 _The Art of the Start_ \- Guy Kawasaki

 _Crossing The Chasm_ \- Geoffrey Moore

 _Business Model Generation_ \- Alex Osterwalder

 _The Personal MBA_ \- Josh Kaufman

 _Blue Ocean Strategy_ \- W. Chan Kim and Renée Mauborgne

Also, see:

[http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-must-read-books-for-
entre...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-must-read-books-for-
entrepreneurs)

[http://www.quora.com/Business-Books/What-business-books-
must...](http://www.quora.com/Business-Books/What-business-books-must-an-
entrepreneur-read)

[http://www.quora.com/What-are-3-books-you-would-suggest-
any-...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-3-books-you-would-suggest-any-
entrepreneur-make-their-top-3-must-reads)

and

<http://personalmba.com/best-business-books/>

------
murz
Have you checked out the handful of books listed on the YCombinator "Startup
Library" page (<http://ycombinator.com/lib.html>)?:

Dale Carnegie: How to Win Friends and Influence People

Edward Tufte: The Visual Display of Quantitative Information

Paul Graham: Hackers and Painters

Jessica Livingston: Founders at Work

~~~
adetayo
Dale's book is definitely a must read. Matter of fact, I would argue that you
should read that first before anything else

------
sparkawk
The Startup Owner's Manual

------
vermasque
MJ DeMarco: The Millionaire Fastlane

Regardless of what you read, you'll prove that you learned something if you do
something with this stuff beyond reading.

------
dmix
Pricing for Profit

Startup Owners Manual

Made to Stick

Getting Real (37signals first book)

------
maheshguruswamy
Surprised no one mentioned these..

Do more faster

Ultralight startups

------
chadbartels
Rework

------
dangrossman
The E-Myth Revisited

